

Ask HN: How should I go about fulfilling these requirements? - donjh

I&#x27;ve been tasked with updating an integration with Amazon Marketplace Web Service and Newgistics Fulfillment. If you were in my place and had an open slate besides these requirements, how would you go about achieving this (and what language would you use)?
======
thedogeye
Did you get this done? Love to learn how it went.

